# Needing a fish ID



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Unfortunately I do not have a picture since I was casting in the surf. The fish was 10-12" long and round. He had a flat triangular head with a white belly and brown splotchy top. Very tooth and odd looking. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

My guess Lizardfish by your description


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/Reef_Lizardfish.jpg


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thats it! Thanks guys. It caught me off guard for sure!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like a Lizardfish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I use to call them snake fish. That was around the Tampa bay area years ago. 60s


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They do get big, have clear white meat, and will bite the crap out of you..!!


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Ocean Master said:


> They do get big, have clear white meat, and will bite the crap out of you..!!


How do they taste?

I get them fairly regularly on lures in the surf. Got one that was over 16", a big fat one. I couldn't believe it was a Lizardfish once I got it on shore. I would've given it a try but Vic Dunaway said it's no good and has tons of bones in his books.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

This seems applicable. 

http://floridasportfishing.com/lowly-lizardfish/


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Capnmichael said:


> This seems applicable.
> 
> http://floridasportfishing.com/lowly-lizardfish/


Well, I'll be darned. I love Flounder. Guess I'll give em a try next time I catch one!


----------

